# Sour Tangie - Mr.Auxins Pheno - 1000W - 1.2x1.2m Scrog Single Plant 60 Litre Biobizz



## MatrixesInUs (Jul 28, 2016)

In this grow my setup is a 1.2x1.2x2M tent with 1x 6" intake and 1x 6" out-take, with Maxibright 1000w dim-able ballast, 1000w Full red bulb for flowering and 600w Metal Halide for veg, 2x RAM desk fans, a Mist Pro 7 humidifier and EcoTechnics fan controller.
The plant is DNA Genetics Sour Tangie. It's in 60L of BioBizz Soil and was fed with the full BioBizz range - Fishmix, BioHeaven, BioBloom, Alg-a-Mic, Root Juice. Bat guano was used on day 14 of flower, and epsom salts on day 10 and day 35 of flower as well.

#MrAuxins


----------

